# SNUGGIES (pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda one of our DDIL's ask if I could make snuggie's of them for Christmas...that is our youngest son's wife, they have four children...so I figured I might as well make them of our other son and his family...that would be only four more...so here they all are...by the way I made one for my DH too.That is 11 in all. I machine embroidered Christmas 09, their name, and that it was from Granny and Papa..then I made gift bags for all of them...the plan is for them to leave the bags for next year. Now I need a break from sewing for a day or two. BTW I made 6 of the snuggies this week.
bopeep


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow you have been very busy!!! Great job!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Guess you stayed warm making all of those. Hope you got your fleece on sale, cause that's a lot of snugglies.

They sure look good.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you come up with your own pattern or did you go by some sort of directions? I know there's not much to them, but there must be some measurements you used. This is a wonderful idea for Christmas presents. Everybody has their own. I'm sure they'll love them.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks...yes I have been busy....and I did get my fleece on sale a couple months back when Hancock's had it for $3.99 a yard...I went to this site for instructions http://compendiumsearch.googlepages.com/snuggleuptoasnuggietypeblanket it has both the adult and child size patterns.
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE those!! I wish you were my mom!!! GREAT job!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I just have to share this story.......I talked to Caroline (DGD age 6) yesterday, she said that it was spirit day at school...she was to take some of her favorite things....a blanket was one of them...so she took her snuggie...she told me all the kids in her room and even her teacher LOVED her snuggie and that they all want one....I told her maybe I need to let her take orders and sell them....then I ask her what she thought I should sell them for...she said $50.10 would be a good price......I think I need to let her sell some for me. LOL !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Awesome! How great if you could make some money with them!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I like the ten cents part! How cute!


----------

